# 1st Annual Scottsdale, AZ BBQ Cook-off - April 9th and 10th



## Crash1 (Mar 10, 2010)

1st Annual Scottsdale, AZ BBQ Cook-off - April 9th and 10th 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This KCBS Official State Championship event is already up to 35 teams with a lot more room for additional teams. Prize fund is up to 20K and it looks like there are some pretty sweet sponsors as well, including Basha's, Viking, Toby Keith's Bar and Grill, Four Peaks Brewery and Jack Daniels. Additionally, Lynne Tolley, the Grand Niece of Jack Daniels will be hanging out in the JD Whiskey Tent visiting with teams and the public. 

There will also be cooking demos & classes, a Kid's Zone, a ton of vendors and a huge VIP party & dinner on Friday night. Tours will be given of the competitor area for VIP's to meet the teams and live music on Friday and Saturday will definitely draw in a large crowd. Oh yeah, it also looks like there will be a Daisy Duke Beauty Pageant on Saturday as well.   

There will also be a Backyard competition for all of the new teams that want to get involved with this event. Additionally, there will be a Kid's Que for any kids that want to cook this competition.

Electric, water, ice and grey water/ash disposal are all included. Standard site size is 30'x30', 30'x50' is available at no additional cost if you need it.

There's also going to be a lot of local media, as well as national media, in attendance. There's a good chance that your team will get some solid "face-time" with this much media at this event. 

This sounds like the premier event for AZ this year. Who's going to make it to this one?

VRM Pit Crew will be there!!!

http://azbbqfestival.com/


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 10, 2010)

At first I thought you said "Handing Out Jack Daniel's" not hanging out ... Does sound like a great event.


----------



## mrmilo (May 4, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Hotels Scottsdale - Resort Scottsdale
> At first I thought you said "Handing Out Jack Daniel's" not hanging out ... Does sound like a great event.


____________
_*Even better when handing out JD! LOL
It does sound like a blast...How was it?*_


----------



## KCMurray (May 19, 2010)

> bbquzz wrote:
> Scottsdale Boutique Hotels - Hotel Scottsdale
> At first I thought you said "Handing Out Jack Daniel's" not hanging out ... Does sound like a great event.
> ____________
> ...



Was so bummed to be out of town and miss this.  Does anyone have the winning recipes?


----------



## Tri Tip (May 19, 2010)

Wish I could have made this one. Will do next year for sure! 

P.S. Not everyone in CA is lame. Just our legislators. WE SUPPORT AZ!


----------



## mrmilo (Jul 1, 2010)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Hotels Scottsdale
> Wish I could have made this one. Will do next year for sure!
> P.S. Not everyone in CA is lame. Just our legislators. WE SUPPORT AZ!


__________
_*LOL... THIS IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## trose (Sep 26, 2010)

KCMurray said:
			
		

> > bbquzz wrote:
> > Vacation Scottsdale
> > At first I thought you said "Handing Out Jack Daniel's" not hanging out ... Does sound like a great event.
> > ____________
> ...




Ever find them??
Thanks!
-Tay


----------



## mrmilo (Feb 23, 2011)

trose said:
			
		

> Ever find them??
> Thanks!
> -Tay


______
I have the winning recipe to the most amazing Barbecued Baked Beans in the WHOLE WORLD!
Anyone intrested?
Mr. Milo




Scottsdale Vacation Rental


----------

